
Startup: Firefox sidebar for chatting with fellow visitors to any website. - herdrick
http://me.dium.com/tutorial
======
eli
This has been attempted a few times before without a whole lot of success.
There was one plugin launched fairly recently that added a sidebar user-
contributed Wiki to every site. And there was another before that where you
could add virtual "graffiti" to sites. It's a neat idea, but I think it'll be
pretty difficult to generate a critical mass (before it gets overtaken by spam
and trolls)

~~~
reitzensteinm
Critical mass for something like this is a nasty problem, but I think it could
be cracked. Firefox is a bit of a selective user base to begin with (the +/-
10% userbase are probably very heavily weighted towards the tech savvy), and
if you could get critical mass for one site that has a large Firefox user base
on which the chat would be very helpful (say, Wikipedia) spreading out from
there could be just a matter of time if you play your cards right.

Also, I haven't tried it, but I do hope there's an option to easily disable it
because, after all, _I_ am only looking at the realnursestakeiteverywhere.com
for educational purposes, but I definitely don't want to talk with those
_other_ losers there.

------
danielha
I've been trying out their beta for the last couple weeks, and while some may
find it nice, it doesn't hook me at all.

------
Nick_Smith
This seems like a great time-waster idea. It would probably be very addictive
if it ever got critical mass. Naturally I think it will be impossible to
monetize on its own, but it will be awesome when a profitable company buys
them out.

~~~
lupin_sansei
Couldn't they just put Adsense on the sidebar to monetise it?

~~~
reitzensteinm
Cool idea, but I don't think the terms and conditions would allow it. You're
not allowed to embed them directly into an application. A HTML page that the
application displays that is accessible from any browser should be OK, but
you'd lose the 'sense' part. Maybe ads for the most popular sites, with
specially created HTML pages with hidden text (if Google overlooks that, which
I doubt) that guides the adsense, would work.

It has been a while since I looked at it - I was pondering building a consumer
app supported by adsense but decided it was probably too much trouble.

------
volida
similar implementations

talkito (YC funded) will do something similar

blogeverywhere.com (by the founder of Hotmail)

chatsum.com

Yoono.com

------
volida
similar implementations

talkito (YC funded) will do something similar blogeverywhere.com (by the
founder of Hotmail) chatsum.com Yoono.com

